# two corns died in one day



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

crappy day today.

went into the snake room to clean all the snakes and tow of my newly prchased hatlings corns were dead.

one of my amel zig zags and a candy cane.

Both alive last night. 

One was feeding really well other had not feed since i have had it. which is three weeks.

All the other ones were fine and all fed tonight. No vets that know anything about reptiles in area nearest is manchester so will not be able to take them to find out what happened.

Temp okay, fresh water do not understand.

Really worried about the other 6 i got at the same time. All the new ones are in own small plastic viv. So have moved the ones i got at the same time so they are away from the rest of my corns.

I am totally gutted. Two in one day


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Im really sorry to hear that Tazzy  is there anyway you could get in contact with the people you got the baby corns off?
seems really strange that they have both died on you, 
sorry for your loss

R.I.P little guys  *


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Sorry for you loss Tazzy.Unfortunately the more snakes you get the more problems you seem to have.We have lost a number of corns from a batch in the past and its never a nice thing to happen.Hope you manage to get something sorted.

Just a thought but you may be better off putting any new snakes in a different room from your collection to qauranteen them in future.I know of people that have had a whole collection wiped out from desease due to a new snake coming in.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear about this..like has been mentioned seperating the batch you got from the others is a wise move and i hope there'll be no more problems for you


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

going to speak to the person i got them from today so i will let you know what happened.

I know i should have separeted them from the rest just never thought anything like this would hapen. I have learnt the hard way from my mistake. will not be making a mistake like that again.

checked all my other snakes about 10 times already today that worried that they are going to die.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Realy sorry to hear tazzy.. try not to worry and keep a good eye on the others


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

arr soz to here your bad news tazzyb i hope all your other hatchlings are fine


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

im soz to hear that hope all the others ok


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear that tazzy like greenphase says the more you have the more problems that arise. Hope your other wee guys are ok.


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

awwwwwwwwww thats such a shame, they were so pretty and so young!
Gutted!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats harsh mate. i dont read these RIPS much coz i dont like hearing about these things really.


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

i got my money back for them both.

would have rathered it had not happened though.

Everyone else is fine. Still checking a million times a day though.

Still no ideas to what happened.


----------



## Bev (Sep 7, 2005)

well it sucks but at least you got your money back.


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear, only just been reading up on the RIP section as i do not like to hear of losses really, its such a shame


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

sorry to hear it mate
dan


----------

